# switching from old tecumseh to predator engine



## herbdogg (Oct 27, 2015)

hello i have a early 2000s mtd snowblower, the old tecumseh engine locked up on me . i have done some research on replacement 9hp engines, and the predator is a cheap replacement, but from what i can find most replacement engines only have 1 shaft for your pulleys but my old tecumseh has 2 ,one large shaft and a small one. how do i switch out the engine with a single shaft engine or can i even do this?
any help would be greatly appreciated , thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this thread

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...y-predator-212cc-powered-1996-mtd-5-22-a.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

And also this thread

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...chine-5-22-harbor-freight-predator-212cc.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Look at this thread as well

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

herbdogg said:


> hello i have a early 2000s mtd snowblower, the old tecumseh engine locked up on me . i have done some research on replacement 9hp engines, and the predator is a cheap replacement, but from what i can find most replacement engines only have 1 shaft for your pulleys but my old tecumseh has 2 ,one large shaft and a small one. how do i switch out the engine with a single shaft engine or can i even do this?
> any help would be greatly appreciated , thanks


Hi. I did the exact same MTD repower and documented it all in the threads below. I switched from an under powered poor running Tecumseh to a powerful 6.5hp Predator 212cc. It works great and throws snow 40 feet. Here is a video of it in action


----------

